# Qatar work visa - nationality difference



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi all,

I hold both Canadian and Lebanese passports and I was asked to consider an employment opportunity with a local company in Doha using my Lebanese passport because they have reached their quota of Canadians.
Same expat package as Canadian, with flights back home to Canada, and everything that comes with the Canadian expat package, except that my visa will be issued on the Lebanese passport.

I know that it may be possible for them to make exceptions, but if it doesn't have an impact on me or my family (wife and 3 kids) I don't mind giving them the spot for a possible Canadian-only employee.

My questions are:
-Is there any difference between going there as Canadian or Lebanese if my compensation is the same?
-any impact on my kids? i.e: priority or difference when on the waiting list for schools? Other things?
-end of service difference?

Thanks in advance!

-Ed


----------

